# Aransas Pass 11/12/16



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

A great day on the water with a couple from San Antonio area and their nephew. The weatherman called for clear and it was cloudy nearly all day,imagine that, but they did a good job of catching lots of fish. Thanks folks for a great day and hope to have you back again soon


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Are available Thursday December the 8th.? I'm looking for a guide for a party of 3.

If you are available, feel free to call me at 713-416-6331 or email me at [email protected]

Randy Wall


----------

